# Crowd mentality & booth design



## sarahcycled (Mar 21, 2015)

Am currently at a festival where most of the crafts are inside a gym, set up in rows. I redesign my booth every year so far, and this year I thought my booth was looking the best I'd ever seen it. Cohesive, bright colors, lots of products, looking like a little shop. And I had good sales the first two days, but today I haven't made half of what I made in one day the first day. 
I feel like people whose booths are right along the isle-- aka people don't have to walk IN-- is playing a major factor in the sales. Has anyone else experienced this? Any way I could rearrange my booth without buying all new displays and also still make it look cohesive?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 21, 2015)

When I first saw the picture, I thought "oh, people would have to walk in and try to get out and so on........." 

Without changing it to be one that they walk passed (the booth looks narrower than it is deep and I think you'd lose a table that way) I would say that you have too much height at the front - the big brown stand on the right and the upright box on the left, as well as the soap stand - if those things were at the other ends, it would open it up some what, drawling the eye in to your booth.  Hopefully the rest of the body comes with it, especially the part that holds the wallet..............


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2015)

My first thought on seeing your booth was that there was too much going on in too small a space.  I know you wanted it to look like a shop, but it is very cramped.  I would never go into there.  

I would pull the soap table across the front of the booth, take the tall box off the end, or at least put it like the others.  Take the tall jewelry wood easel to one end with another row of hooks below the jewelry there, and hang the rest of it on there.  Then I would remove whatever the large item is in the back covered with the white tablecloth.  If they are tubs that you transport items in, maybe you could tuck them under the tables?  After that, I would remove the rug and whatever those white things are hanging over head.  De-cluttering would go a long way towards getting me to stop at your booth.


----------



## Trix (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Sarahcycled. I agree with all what the effacious gentleman said. The way it is set up the person does need to walk in, and it has the vibe of walking into a Midwestern salon like in the old Clint Eastwood movies rather than in a more inviting way.
Try putting your jewellery board to the corner instead and maybe the name board on the "wall" to the side where the brown board is, or even the other, as the way it is a bit "threatening" if that makes any sense.
I'm also not onto those over hanging wires above, but you can't help that I know. (Too much old feng shui in my mind, never mind me)
Also is it possible to move the smaller table to the front and put (what is the opposite of lengthwise) so it looks like your area is now square shaped rather than u shaped. Ofcourse if the bigger table fits then all the better, and put that basket bowl you have hidden on it so that as ppl pass by they can easily pick up the products and look, and hopefully your sales will pick up soon again.

If all that is a hassle...turn your rug so it is horizontal not vertical, as that will give your booth a more square shape, and humans naturally are drawn to more balanced spaces 
Best of luck!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 21, 2015)

The first wall I notice is the back wall..and it's empty. To me, that sub consciously makes me think that the booth is empty. Plus, the jewelry stand in the front blocks the view of the table behind it. I can't see it, therefore it can't draw me in.

I personally think I might try setting up in an L shape with room in the back for me.maybe move the short table to the right up to the front of the booth, move the long table on the left behind it and across your booth. Move the easle behind this table as the jewelry on it is above table level anyway. if you can't lay all the boxes down on the table, make it the one in the back that Is standing up. The easle and the vertical box give the feeling of walls. They make the space feel closed off.

Also, you might want to figure out a way to make the rug edges to lie flat. This is both an ocd thing on my part, and an possible tripping hazard for your visitors. 

Hope this makes sense and good luck at your show!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm sorry but I wouldn't be attracted enough to the shop to enter it because I can't get a handle on what you are selling from the entry way. 

Is it possible to concentrate your table and display on one side of your area (and the back wall) and eliminate selling on the opposite side?  Giving people more room to enter and move around?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 21, 2015)

I think people feel like if they have to enter, they are somehow committing themselves. Like they need to be looking for something, rather than to be able to browse. 

If they are still in the isle they can browse a bit and see if anything catches their eye, without feeling like they need to buy something. 

I would set up a smaller, say 4-5 foot table across the front with some eye catchers. Then a  upside down U shape behind that still with room behind where you would be standing. Be sure to leave enough space between the front table and the U so that 2-3 people could get by comfortably, while still not having the U go too far back.  ( hope all that made sense. )


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 21, 2015)

I always set mine up as an L with the short leg on the left and room for me and stock behind the tables. This still means customers have to step in, but they don't have to go all the way in. It puts all your merchandise in plain view of customers walking past without them having to come all the way in. 

I never use sides unless weather demands it. I don't know about the market or show you are at, but the one I sell at is a very social event. Vendors and customers alike converse between stands. It creates a great atmosphere and has the benefit of eliminating the claustrophobic feel.


----------



## maya (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine is an U. Big leg in front little leg along the left and right sides. I am NOT showing off my pinterest page just for looks however, on this link you will see that I have collected TONS of (what I think are) great booth pics, including several pics and links to the psychology of booth selling (and shopping). https://www.pinterest.com/mayamade/booth-ideas-for-festivals/

I would also consider the amount of fabric you have flowing out from the legs of the tables. Have you considered sewing, pinning, tapping the extra fabric so it hugs the legs more? Or having someone make those nice 'custom' table covers for you? 

People also tend (do to how grocery stores are set up) to walk left to right, so that larger darker A board could be blocking their perceived entrance. Consider moving it to the left, just outside of your booth. I do this with a bright blue sing with my name on it and it catching people who would normally walk on by. Although mine is smaller.


----------



## BRLaundrySoap (Mar 23, 2015)

On the plus side, you have a lot of really beautiful items and a lovely, earthy colour scheme that sets off your products well. 

On the flip side, it might look better if you had something at the back that would draw people's eyes from a distance. Maybe if you took the brown sandwich board sign with the jewellery and put it up on a table in the back corner, that would get people's attention. Craft fair shoppers are like magpies to shiny pretty things (this is me speaking from experience - LOL)  

Also - the table coverings are a great colour but seem a little big. I would be worried about somebody stepping on them. Maybe try pinning them back or securing to the floor under the table somehow. I know that event organizers always say to have a covering that goes to the floor, but as a rule, I leave about five or six inches of space from the floor to the covering - enough for people to put their feet under as they're looking at the products.

Love the green colour of the crates - is that a wood stain or a type of chalk paint?


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 29, 2015)

OK, since you've asked, here's what I see. It looks like you could get trapped in there, if other customers came in behind you. I set up in an L shape, I think it's better for flow. I've seen an inverted V work also. It's more open than a U shape. The backdrop of gold-green-gold-green is too broken up, my eyes don't know where to go. You want the focus to be your tables with your product on them, and the broken up background doesn't help to focus your attention there.

 Your banner is dark and difficult to read, and doesn't tell me what you're selling. The jewelry board in the front is not in a great position. If it were me, I'd get rid of that and get some "T" stands to hold those necklaces. I also agree that your table coverings are an accident waiting to happen. Adults may be careful enough to avoid tripping but a child could step on them and all of your lovely product would end up on the floor. If you don't sew, there are some great, fitted tablecloths out there, that aren't too expensive. Something like these, in polyester are practically wrinkle free, and that's always a plus. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TLBABU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
The area rug, while pretty, is another tripping hazard. 

I'm not sure what's on the table at the back, it doesn't look like there's too much there. And there's something in the back left corner, dark colored, not sure what that is either, but if it were me, I'd get rid of all of that stuff at the back, and move the tables from the right side to the back, so you've got an L shape, and it opens up your whole display.

I hope this doesn't sound harsh. Sometimes we are too close, have looked at things too many times, and lose our ability to see things as customers do, for the first time. I've asked friends to critique my set up, and was surprised at what they had to say. Things I'd never noticed, or seen from the perspective of a customer. It's hard to hear when we've worked so hard, but the bottom line is to attract customers, and make sales, so I hope you know that this critique is meant to be constructive. Craft fairs are very competitive, you've got one chance to attract people into your booth as they pass by.....you've gotta grab 'em!!! Or at least your display does. 

Changes don't have to be made all at once. I think all of us who do craft fairs have seen our displays evolve over the years. You could even ask customers....."I'm thinking about changing my set up. If you were me, and could change one thing, what would it be?" It might give you a good direction to begin. Best of luck to you, and many sales!


----------



## marilynmac (Mar 29, 2015)

Iron the creases out of those tablecloths.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 29, 2015)

marilynmac said:


> Iron the creases out of those tablecloths.



I used to have different tablecloths than I do now. I would iron them just before I left for a show. By the time I got there, and unpacked, and laid them out on my tables, you'd never know I'd ironed them. That's why I switched to polyester knit. I made fitted covers for my tables. I can roll them up in a ball, throw them in with my stuff, and when I get to the venue and put them on my tables.....voila.....no wrinkles. Gotta love polyester knit for that!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2015)

One thing to think about is what ethnic groups you have shopping. Some Asians will not walk into your booth without a certain sign. Sorry I do not offhand remember the sign. We found this out when we did a Cherry Blossom in a largely Asian city a several years ago and wondered why, the first day, no one came into our booth to look at our products. Fortunately by daughter befriended a gal that informed us of the problem. We promptly acquired the sign and they did come into the booth. We no longer make our booth a walk-in. You will also lose customers when they cannot get into the booth. We my booth is grounded I can still hand over a soap smelly sample to a potential customer that is waiting to get up to it and look, or hand them a lotion sample something to keep them there. I prefer to have my product attract not my booth. My booth is simple with black tablecloths and lots of levels with acrylic stands, covered boards etc. Keep it simple especially if doing multiple venues a week
As mentioned above it is much better to have fitted tablecloths. The Tablecloth Factory also has good prices and fast shipping. I will warn you if you have lifetime tables the top seam will overhang the booth. I just put the overhang on inside not outside of the table. Someone will trip when they hang on the ground and yours, sorry to say, remind me of white sheets.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 29, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> One thing to think about is what ethnic groups you have shopping. Some Asians will not walk into your booth without a certain sign. Sorry I do not offhand remember the sign. We found this out when we did a Cherry Blossom in a largely Asian city a several years ago and wondered why, the first day, no one came into our booth to look at our products. Fortunately by daughter befriended a gal that informed us of the problem. We promptly acquired the sign and they did come into the booth.



Was the sign a picture of the door gods?


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2015)

Speaking only as a consumer, I will never go into walk in booths unless its the only stand selling something that I specifically went to the market for. Between my big butt and my big purse, its too easy for me to knock into things or other people. I've also gotten stuck in walk in when rude people come in behind me and stand right in the middle of the walk way.
I also have noticed that at many walk ins, the proprietor is hard to locate. They sit in back behind stuff and will only stand up if you pick up product then stand there looking lost. I want more person to person contact.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

Sarah, I hope you take all this good advice in the spirit in which it is intended.  Sometimes when you work hard on something and get to a good point it can be hard to be objective, I think it is a great idea that you asked for other opinions.  I know that when I have people edit my work they often suggest things that I did not think of, and which makes it better.  

I agree with opening up and simplifying the space, and moving the taller stuff towards the back.  Like others, I don't like the feeling of walking into a small space where I feel like someone can get between me and the exit, either the booth owner or another customer.  Not sure if that is practical for you, but you do have that big wall in the back that looks like it is not being used, could you move some stuff there?  Also, I would probably make all the fabric hangings on the wall the same color - maybe black - I think that would both make it more restful to the eye and give your products more impact if you end up displaying some of them there.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Was the sign a picture of the door gods?


I honestly do not remember. After that venue we changed our booth to outside tables so we are in the back. I will ask my daughter if she remembers


----------



## sarahcycled (Mar 30, 2015)

BRLaundrySoap said:


> On the plus side, you have a lot of really beautiful items and a lovely, earthy colour scheme that sets off your products well.
> 
> On the flip side, it might look better if you had something at the back that would draw people's eyes from a distance. Maybe if you took the brown sandwich board sign with the jewellery and put it up on a table in the back corner, that would get people's attention. Craft fair shoppers are like magpies to shiny pretty things (this is me speaking from experience - LOL)
> 
> ...


 


Thanks for the input. The paint is miss mustard seed milk paint. It acts like a stain. It's pretty neat.

Thanks everyone for your detailed responses. I am not going to spend more money on this display, so I'll just have to rearrange some. 

For some reason I can't figure out how to tag people so I'll just tell everyone that the paint I used on the crates was Miss Mustard seed's milk paint. In the color kitchen scale I believe


----------

